# Skateboard vs. Ripstik/Waveboard



## CubeLord (Oct 11, 2011)

Which one do you like better?


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 11, 2011)

No poll (yet), but definitely wave since:

1) I suck at skateboarding
2) Wave is funner

Oh, and wave>ripstick all the way


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 11, 2011)

Ripstick is actually pretty fun going in loops around your empty garage, and on smooth surfaces, but it's hard to do tricks on it, I can't even ollie. 

Skateboard is trickable, so I choose skateboard.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 11, 2011)

Use the which do you prefer thread for stuff like this in the future.


----------



## Edward (Oct 11, 2011)

Skateboards definitely 
Ripsticks are gimmicky and loose their appeal fast


----------



## iSolve (Oct 11, 2011)

I like the waveboard better.


----------

